# 5 gallon stocking



## zacheyp (Jan 25, 2012)

anyone????


----------



## MochaLatte (Nov 19, 2011)

6 Tiwini danios
Some shrimp a CPO
6 galaxy rasboras
And plants

There is another danio that is small and looks like a tiger but i forget the name of it.


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

So it looks like an inch long tiger? Awesome! Why did I not hear of this before?

Kidding aside, I think that option is perfect, but I would opt more toward plants and have the fish be a second, lesser attraction. the full beauty of aquatic plants at their best can't be rivaled.


----------



## zacheyp (Jan 25, 2012)

are there any fish i could keep with a betta fish?


----------



## zacheyp (Jan 25, 2012)

How do neon tetras sound?


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

zacheyp said:


> are there any fish i could keep with a betta fish?


Probably not in a 5g.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

zacheyp said:


> How do neon tetras sound?


I wouldn't do it - just not enough room in a 5g for a proper school.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

Off hand I can think of endlers - male only. Do a search on nano fish and see what you can find.


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

a ton of 33 cent shrimp.... hehe

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## fishyspots (Sep 29, 2011)

I have several betta tanks that are 5g each and house a betta with some others in small schools of 5-6 fish each. I have used tinwinis, espeis, small gold neons, pygmy cories, dwarf pencilfish, shrimp and one with a couple of ADFs all successfully. All do fine together and water parameters have been good.


----------



## zacheyp (Jan 25, 2012)

fishyspots said:


> I have several betta tanks that are 5g each and house a betta with some others in small schools of 5-6 fish each. I have used tinwinis, espeis, small gold neons, pygmy cories, dwarf pencilfish, shrimp and one with a couple of ADFs all successfully. All do fine together and water parameters have been good.


what are the gold tetras called, what do you think of neon tetras,


----------



## fishyspots (Sep 29, 2011)

Not sure but they look like a small neon but are nearly clear. I thought the LFS called them gold neons but they are a lot smaller than my real neons. Don't think you could keep actual neons happy in a 5g tank as mine are very busy in the 46g and prefer a larger school and very stable water parameters. Plus, I'd be worried they'd nip at a betta in a smaller school and confined quarters.


----------



## zacheyp (Jan 25, 2012)

fishyspots said:


> Not sure but they look like a small neon but are nearly clear. I thought the LFS called them gold neons but they are a lot smaller than my real neons. Don't think you could keep actual neons happy in a 5g tank as mine are very busy in the 46g and prefer a larger school and very stable water parameters. Plus, I'd be worried they'd nip at a betta in a smaller school and confined quarters.


then no to the neons


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

Be sure to have a place to house either the betta or the other fish if they don't get along.


----------



## zacheyp (Jan 25, 2012)

so basically i have decided to get a betta!!!!!!!! now im just focused on tankmates
im thinking a school of pygmy cories 
what do you think


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

I had a female betta that i put in a 6.6 gallon and she went right after the tiny cories. i moved the cories to a 15 gallon but they all died. some bettas are nice and some hate everybody. some even flare at there owners. lol. i kept a dwarf puffer in my 5 gallon tank all alone after he killed the other puffer that was his tankmate. They are very curious and always come to the front of the glass to see what your doing. snail free tank too.


----------



## zacheyp (Jan 25, 2012)

amcoffeegirl said:


> I had a female betta that i put in a 6.6 gallon and she went right after the tiny cories. i moved the cories to a 15 gallon but they all died. some bettas are nice and some hate everybody. some even flare at there owners. lol. i kept a dwarf puffer in my 5 gallon tank all alone after he killed the other puffer that was his tankmate. They are very curious and always come to the front of the glass to see what your doing. snail free tank too.


interesting, i assume planting the tank heavily would help aggression issues


----------



## ZLogic (Aug 7, 2011)

How about 5 ember tetras and then your pygmy corys? I love my embers, they're striking against the green plants.


----------



## Myrr (Jan 13, 2012)

I wouldnt put anything with a betta. It probably wont end well and just give the little guy his own bachelor pad. Even in planted tanks I feel that people over stock dangerously around here, so Id say keep it simple and focus on plants and add a few shrimp.


----------



## zacheyp (Jan 25, 2012)

the betta is a must, maybe i could add in 2 adfs?


----------



## fishyspots (Sep 29, 2011)

I have over 14 bettas in various tanks and almost all of them have tankmates with NO issues, several are in community tanks. Yes, they will eat tiny shrimp or small fry but I've had no issues with most of them having other fish, ADFs or larger shrimp in tanks with them. One of my guys actually swims around with the tinwinis! Just watch when you add the other fish to make sure there are no issues and I like to feed the bettas something tasty before adding the other critters after the betta is established in the tank. In my experience, it's usually the betta that's intimidated by the other fish.


----------



## zacheyp (Jan 25, 2012)

fishyspots said:


> I have over 14 bettas in various tanks and almost all of them have tankmates with NO issues, several are in community tanks. Yes, they will eat tiny shrimp or small fry but I've had no issues with most of them having other fish, ADFs or larger shrimp in tanks with them. One of my guys actually swims around with the tinwinis! Just watch when you add the other fish to make sure there are no issues and I like to feed the bettas something tasty before adding the other critters after the betta is established in the tank. In my experience, it's usually the betta that's intimidated by the other fish.


you sound expirenced!!! how would you stock it?


----------



## fishyspots (Sep 29, 2011)

LOL! I have a betta addiction and can't resist a gorgeous one whether at the local LFS or imported so I end up "squeezing" them in every tank I have practically. Stock your tank however YOU like, as long as you choose fish that will be comfortable in that small of space. My 5g tanks are all longer than they are tall so the fish can swim normally and I kind of choose tankmates based on color/compatibility for each betta (sorry, I'm a girl! LOL!). I've had good long term success with the fish I mentioned in my earlier post but will say the pygmy cories are my least favorite of those as they hide most of the time and honestly prefer a larger school than you can give them in a tank that small. I love the espeis and the gold neons as they are out and about the most. Scarlet badis are also awesome if you don't mind their feeding needs. Look for fish species that are ok in nano tanks but not so tiny that a betta can make lunch out of them. Have fun!


----------



## zacheyp (Jan 25, 2012)

fishyspots said:


> LOL! I have a betta addiction and can't resist a gorgeous one whether at the local LFS or imported so I end up "squeezing" them in every tank I have practically. Stock your tank however YOU like, as long as you choose fish that will be comfortable in that small of space. My 5g tanks are all longer than they are tall so the fish can swim normally and I kind of choose tankmates based on color/compatibility for each betta (sorry, I'm a girl! LOL!). I've had good long term success with the fish I mentioned in my earlier post but will say the pygmy cories are my least favorite of those as they hide most of the time and honestly prefer a larger school than you can give them in a tank that small. I love the espeis and the gold neons as they are out and about the most. Scarlet badis are also awesome if you don't mind their feeding needs. Look for fish species that are ok in nano tanks but not so tiny that a betta can make lunch out of them. Have fun!


what about a few male guppys? would that work?


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

Male guppies tend to be pretty active for a betta tank mate. And can create some betta aggression with their long tails. The general consensus is they aren't such a good combination. Personally, I think I'd go with a small school of chili rasboras if I had to have a tankmate with a betta. But really, they do just fine by themselves.


----------



## fishyspots (Sep 29, 2011)

Guppies have not worked in my experience! They nip the bettas and the bettas nip them. Neither do gouramis or angels (although neither would be an option in a little tank). A lot of tetras will be too nippy for bettas, especially in a small tank where you can't give them the numbers to school that they like. I try to keep at least 5-6 of any of the little fish in a group.


----------



## zacheyp (Jan 25, 2012)

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+890+904&pcatid=904
would these guys work?


----------



## ccar2000 (Sep 3, 2011)

When you add the other fish I would relocate the Betta for a little bit and then reintroduce him. Maybe add some plants or rearrange the aquascape of his territory a little.


----------



## ccar2000 (Sep 3, 2011)

The Buenos Aires are kind of nippy and boisterous


----------



## ccar2000 (Sep 3, 2011)

and they get pretty good sized mine were about 3" and stocky.


----------



## zacheyp (Jan 25, 2012)

i finally found the gold tetra and that is what i will get, how many should i get?


----------



## ccar2000 (Sep 3, 2011)

8-10 they are shoaling fish. More if you really like them!


----------



## zacheyp (Jan 25, 2012)

ccar2000 said:


> 8-10 they are shoaling fish. More if you really like them!


in a 5 that many??


----------



## zacheyp (Jan 25, 2012)

zacheyp said:


> in a 5 that many??


with a betta?????


----------



## ccar2000 (Sep 3, 2011)

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Hemigrammus&species=rodwayi&id=522


----------



## zacheyp (Jan 25, 2012)

ccar2000 said:


> http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Hemigrammus&species=rodwayi&id=522


????


----------



## ccar2000 (Sep 3, 2011)

Check the link. Maybe the gold Tetra is not a good choice? a general rule of thumb is 1 gallon per inch of fish. One three inch betta = three gallon tank


----------



## Kyguylal (Jan 21, 2012)

Ok Zach, I've seen all of your threads. I see that you have the male betta and want to have as many fish in the 5 gallon as you can. 

I would just stick with the betta fish. Would be safest and happiest on its own


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

There is no school of fish you can seriously keep in a 5g, period. A 5g is also too small for any kind of community setting. Cories need space and good water parameters, schooling fish need a lot of space. They will survive in a 5g, but they won't be happy, and you won't be able to enjoy their natural behaviors. 

Forget the schools. You can get a betta or a dwarf puffer (which are awesome), or a pair of those tiny sparkling dwarf gouramis. What I would really recommend you check out are the various killifish. Many of them live in tiny puddles and are made for small tank, and killies are beautiful and fascinating. In a 5g, you could easily keep a pair or triplet of Aphyosemion striatum, which are easy to keep and breed at room temperature without a heater.


----------



## Blazin (Feb 9, 2012)

Aquarist_Fist said:


> There is no school of fish you can seriously keep in a 5g, period. A 5g is also too small for any kind of community setting. Cories need space and good water parameters, schooling fish need a lot of space. They will survive in a 5g, but they won't be happy, and you won't be able to enjoy their natural behaviors.
> 
> Forget the schools. You can get a betta or a *dwarf puffer (which are awesome)*, or a pair of those tiny sparkling dwarf gouramis. What I would really recommend you check out are the various killifish. Many of them live in tiny puddles and are made for small tank, and killies are beautiful and fascinating. In a 5g, you could easily keep a pair or triplet of Aphyosemion striatum, which are easy to keep and breed at room temperature without a heater.


+1 this is what I plan on doing next


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

I dunno why people feel the need to add other fish with a betta in such a small tank.


----------



## zacheyp (Jan 25, 2012)

i guess i'll just keep a betta and some adf's how many adf's should i get?


----------



## zacheyp (Jan 25, 2012)

zacheyp said:


> i guess i'll just keep a betta and some adf's how many adf's should i get?


anyone?


----------



## zacheyp (Jan 25, 2012)

is there a schoolin fish that could live in a 5 WITHOUT a betta?


----------



## zacheyp (Jan 25, 2012)

I think I found the answer to my problem!!! I should divide the tank and get 2 bettas!!! The only problem is the wanted level cuz the tank has to be ABSOLUTEY silent what should I do?


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

Did you do a search on freshwater nano fish as I suggested earlier?

http://www.franksaquarium.com/nanofish.htm - alot of these are sold out but it gives you ideas and you might be able to find them elsewhere

http://blogs.thatpetplace.com/thatf...aquarium-environments-the-things-you-can-see/

http://www.fishchannel.com/fish-blogs/fish-biz-buzz/2010/09/freshwater-nano-tanks.aspx

There are also endlers (sorry if I mentioned them earlier) altho they don't school they are very beautiful, and I think a pair of killis might work too altho again, they aren't schooling fish.

A colony of shrimp would be nice too.


----------



## zacheyp (Jan 25, 2012)

I REALLY Like those celestial pearl
Danios how many of those could I keep in my 5 with a betta?


----------



## Plantnerd (Dec 14, 2011)

I wouldn't keep any in a 5gal with a betta.


----------



## MochaLatte (Nov 19, 2011)

Dude not to be rude, but what part of don't put other fish in with a betta don't you get? To avoid fin nipping or bacteria infections from getting fins nipped just stick with a betta. It would be way to crowded for the betta if you get other fish. Bettas tend to stick near the top and if you get other fish that are top dwellers it diminishes the bettas space.

Do the betta and some cool snails, or CPDs and shrimp.

Oh and dividing the tank for 2 bettas wouldn't allow them to be happy. If you get 2 males they would constantly flare at each other and stay stressed all the time. If you get a male and female the female could get eggbound and die.


----------



## Moody636 (Oct 24, 2009)

I had an African dwarf frog in with my betta and had no problems. Each betta is different, though, so ymmv. 

It was definitely cool seeing them hang out together. 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## zacheyp (Jan 25, 2012)

i guess the betta is a no go, if i went with the perl danios are there any fish i could keep with them in a 5?


----------



## Kyguylal (Jan 21, 2012)

Not really, too small. With the 5 gallon, it's time to give up on a multispecies, highly diverse tank? Mabey a couple Otos but that's it


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

How about getting a bigger tank? Otherwise you have to deal with the fact that you are very limited in what you can safely have. That's the bottom line.


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

I had a betta with 5 gold tetras in a 10 gallon.


----------

